# thermostat hookup on us pellet stove 5500m ?



## TODJ2002 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just purchased a new pellet stove, the us 5500m and I am trying to hook up a thermostat but there are no directions for doing so.  I removed the side panel and found the tabs marked tstat and i hooked my thermostat to them.  I turned stove and and it is not doing anything different.  My old stove, lopi pioneer had to be set to manual mode to use with thermostat and would shut down when room temp was reached and then turn back on as needed.  That is what I would like my new stove to do also.  Does anyone have any info on this or a link to find some directions? Thanks.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2011)

Oes the US Stove have a Auto or Manual mode? What type of Thermostat is it? Is it a remote thermostat? Or a millivolt system? If so does it have its own power supply? Or do you have to provide the Power source?? Lots of variables..

Pics help out a lot. Also. Don't forget about Pics of your stove. We love pics..


----------



## hwdemers (Aug 28, 2011)

1st thing to check is if ther is a jummper ire still installed. 2ndly dose the control board have a on/off AND a hi/low setting?(manuel switch)


----------



## imacman (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you gone through the initial tests of the unit, as outlined on P. 13?  There is a T-stat test included there.


----------



## imacman (Aug 28, 2011)

I seemed to remember that these stoves run on Hi-Lo only when connected to a stat.  You have to start the stove manually (I think), and then the stat turns the hest & fans up or down as need be.

take a look at this thread about it:

www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/68647/


----------



## TODJ2002 (Aug 28, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> I seemed to remember that these stoves run on Hi-Lo only when connected to a stat.  You have to start the stove manually (I think), and then the stat turns the hest & fans up or down as need be.
> 
> take a look at this thread about it:
> 
> www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/68647/




Thanks for the info.  I did see a small black piece between the spade terminals but i wanst sure if i should remove it or not.  I dont want to break it....just bought it and hooked it up yesterday.  I am going to take the side panel off and look closer at this black block and see if is removable.  Then I will fire stove to max room heat setting and set thermostat and see if it goes to low and back to high as needed.  I hope so.  Here is a few pics.  I have to insatall my AIK still.  My old pellet stove intake was on the other side of the stove, so im gonna drill a new hole so it is a straight shot outside,  or would it be ok with the two 90 turns if I used my old intake vent?


----------



## imacman (Aug 28, 2011)

TODJ2002 said:
			
		

> ....or would it be ok with the two 90 turns if I used my old intake vent?



Is it just flex tubing, or something else?  IMO, as long as you keep the total run to about 5' or less, even w/ the elbows, it should work fine.


----------



## TODJ2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

The intake is metal flex that I had picked up at true value last year.  Unfortunately it is not flexible enough for me to make it work with this new application.  I am going to drill a new hole, or purchase a kit with the flex hose,  prob drill hole and plug old hole.  I hate to spend my money....  why is PVC not acceptable for the vent anyway?  I have read not to use it but it is a fresh air intake so why not?  Anyway I did pull the side panel off and pulled on the little black piece between the stat spade terminals and it pull off.  Now stove is working with the thermostat and as everyone had said, it only goes into low mode and does not shut off.  I liked how my lopi shut off and saved pellets but from what I have been reading about the ignitor on these stoves, I would rather have it turn off as little as possible I guess.  Seems that they dont last long.  Thanks for the help. Now just a little shop vacing and a few final touches and this project is complete.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 29, 2011)

TODJ2002 said:
			
		

> The intake is metal flex that I had picked up at true value last year.  Unfortunately it is not flexible enough for me to make it work with this new application.  I am going to drill a new hole, or purchase a kit with the flex hose,  prob drill hole and plug old hole.  I hate to spend my money....  why is PVC not acceptable for the vent anyway?  I have read not to use it but it is a fresh air intake so why not?  Anyway I did pull the side panel off and pulled on the little black piece between the stat spade terminals and it pull off.  Now stove is working with the thermostat and as everyone had said, it only goes into low mode and does not shut off.  I liked how my lopi shut off and saved pellets but from what I have been reading about the ignitor on these stoves, I would rather have it turn off as little as possible I guess.  Seems that they dont last long.  Thanks for the help. Now just a little shop vacing and a few final touches and this project is complete.



PVC is not ok... For one reason. In case of a Power failure, the heat could reverse itself and melt the plastic pipe. Depending on wind direction, pressure outside, inside, etc.


----------



## TODJ2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> TODJ2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tks.. I was not going to use the pvc because I had read the warnings but I wasnt sure why you were not supposed to.  I did not think about the heat reversing from pressure in/out.  I will just drill a new hole and fill the old one.  No big deal.  I still need to clean up mess behind the stove from the new exhust vent anyway.


----------



## imacman (Aug 29, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> PVC is not ok... For one reason. In case of a Power failure, the heat could reverse itself and melt the plastic pipe.......



I agree.  You can get a complete OAK kit from DynamiteBuys for less than $43, and free shipping.

www.dynamitebuys.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1453


OH, and BTW, glad you got the t-stat to work.


----------



## mike227 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just purchased a new pellet stove, the us 5500m......having all kinds of problems..........runs for maybe 20 minutes on auto.....room fan comes on never goes off. stove never restarts... I turn it off and the room fan will run for hours.........any advice ?


----------



## skibladerj (Feb 3, 2014)

Mike You should make a new thread instead of resurrecting one this old. Some more info is needed;

When you say runs for 20 mins on auto dose it then shut off? Did the stove display a error code?

The room fan comes on and never turns off. This is correct function the room fan will always be on unless the stove is in startup mode and not up to operation temp.
Stove never restarts. Do you mean you press the on button and it does not start the ignition process?

The room fan will run until the stove shuts down to a safe temp. Could be 20mins could be an hour depending on a lot of variables.


----------



## mike227 (Feb 4, 2014)

skibladerj said:


> Mike You should make a new thread instead of resurrecting one this old. Some more info is needed;
> 
> When you say runs for 20 mins on auto dose it then shut off? Did the stove display a error code?
> 
> ...



sorry I wasn't clear, it burns for 20 to 30 minutes then goes out. I turn the stove off and I have waited for up to 4 hours and room fan was still running.
customer service is sending a new thermistor. I understand that this may work on the room fan problem but not sure about the low flame that goes out.


----------



## skibladerj (Feb 4, 2014)

Ill reply when i get home.  Its to much to type on a phone.


----------



## skibladerj (Feb 4, 2014)

mike227 said:


> sorry I wasn't clear, it burns for 20 to 30 minutes then goes out. I turn the stove off and I have waited for up to 4 hours and room fan was still running.
> customer service is sending a new thermistor. I understand that this may work on the room fan problem but not sure about the low flame that goes out.


 
Does the stove display a error code? The only issue that could link these two problems would be if the stove reached the high temp limit and then started to shut down. 
Yous said you bought the stove new, when? I know that the 5502m has replaced the 5500m.

How is the stove vented (number of bends and strights in ft.)?

When was the last time it was cleaned good? (vac out the ash pan, remove burn pot/housing, remove the two knock outs, remove exhust blower, and venting pipe)
Answer these few questions and I will try my best to help you out. I should be home from work tomorrow as we will be getting slammed with snow in NEPA New or Used?


----------



## mike227 (Feb 4, 2014)

skibladerj said:


> Does the stove display a error code? The only issue that could link these two problems would be if the stove reached the high temp limit and then started to shut down.
> Yous said you bought the stove new, when? I know that the 5502m has replaced the 5500m.
> 
> How is the stove vented (number of bends and strights in ft.)?
> ...



Thank you so mush for the the help.
No error codes.
I don't think it could it reached the high temp that quick.... The flashing dash in the heat range display never stops and if I read the manual it should. If it has reached the high temp limit, will or should it restart on it own?
I have cleaned it although I doubt it has ran a total of two hours. 
Vented straight out, then 5' up and a 90 (kit sold with the stove)
It is new and it is 5500m

It seems to me that it just out of fuel, some times after just 10-20 minutes, once or twice after an hour or so.
Again thanks for the help.


----------



## skibladerj (Feb 5, 2014)

No problems Mike, That is what we all are here for. To help and be helped when needed. 

As strange as it sounds you can smell it over heating and for that matter feel it the stove will reach close to 500*. If the stove reached high temp it will shut down and not restart until its cooled down below 100*.
Did you as all take the side panel off with the control board on it? If so you might have not pluged the temp probe back in. The wire is very short! To short in my opinion. This is a critical component, please referance post #21 https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/please-help-i-want-to-smash-it.107741/#post-1411340

If this is connected then we can eliminate and move on.


----------



## mike227 (Feb 5, 2014)

skibladerj said:


> No problems Mike, That is what we all are here for. To help and be helped when needed.
> 
> As strange as it sounds you can smell it over heating and for that matter feel it the stove will reach close to 500*. If the stove reached high temp it will shut down and not restart until its cooled down below 100*.
> Did you as all take the side panel off with the control board on it? If so you might have not pluged the temp probe back in. The wire is very short! To short in my opinion. This is a critical component, please referance post #21 https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/please-help-i-want-to-smash-it.107741/#post-1411340
> ...


t

No I have not opened the side or back.


----------



## skibladerj (Feb 5, 2014)

remove the 3 screws in the back of the side panel, lift and pull the screw side out. Double check that they white wires are plugged in.


----------



## mike227 (Feb 5, 2014)

skibladerj said:


> remove the 3 screws in the back of the side panel, lift and pull the screw side out. Double check that they white wires are plugged in.



Ok......checked it.... It is hooked up

Ran again ...... Same thing worked for about 20 minutes and fire went out. The dash in the hear range still stayed on.

Note:
By accident left the hopper lid open and ran ....  Feeding pellets and everything so just for the heck of it left it open......same result , fire went out , stopped dropping after 20 minutes or so


----------



## Countryguy (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a 5502M...can you hook a thermostat up to it? There is nothing in the manual.  My house is well insulated, and really don't want the stove running 24/7, and don't really want to turn it off & have no heat in the house while I am at work...I have it on the lowest heat setting and it keeps it at a comfortable 70* with colder temps, but as we get warmer temps during the day the house gets as warm as 86*.  Also, I see many posts about the airwash on the front of the stove....does this also help keep the glass cleaner longer?


----------



## skibladerj (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes you can add a thermostat but the stoves run in a high low mode. Meaning you set your stovr on a heat setting say HR-3 when the stat calls for heat the stove runs on that setting untill its satisfied then it runs on a one. 

If your air wash is clean and open your glass will stay much cleaner. However pellets will make a differeance to a point. I normaly clean my glass once a month.

Ussc's website has videos for bothe the airwash "Glass gasket" and hooking up a stat


----------



## Countryguy (Mar 20, 2014)

I run my stove on HR-1 all the time, so I guess adding a thermostat will serve no purpose...is that correct? Only clean glass once a month?  My glass is filthy within a few hours, and I use a high quality pellet!!


----------



## skibladerj (Mar 20, 2014)

Don get me wrong its a little dirty. Like i said ussc has a video for replacing the glass gasket... it shows u where to cut. If u search my post someplace i have high quality images


----------

